

South African chef 'too fat' to live in New Zealand - drucken
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-23475583

======
superconductor
Next it will be "you are too stupid to live here" or "your personality is
sufficiently grating enough to deny citizenship".

Laugh, but that's where it goes from here.

~~~
fiatmoney
Why exactly is it a bad thing for a country to decide it wants a intelligent
or friendly (or healthy, in this case) immigrant population, rather than the
opposite?

